# Angelina Heger - EIS! Party im Soho Haus in Berlin 28.01.2016 & Audi Generation Award 03.12.2015



## sprudl (29 Jan. 2016)

Hallo, wäre super, wenn jemand ein paar Bilder von der Angelina zu diesen Events posten könnte!?

*EIS! Party im Soho Haus in Berlin 28.01.2016*






*Audi Generation Award 03.12.2015*





Besten Dank im Voraus​


----------

